# Quality Electrical Work on Service along side Driveway



## jar546 (Jan 3, 2015)

Not many of you can match this quality work between 2 commercial buildings where a driveway is located.

View attachment 2111


View attachment 2111


/monthly_2015_01/IMAG0220.jpg.a4e069cb2d277b4cbda986667da156a8.jpg


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 5, 2015)

Electrical work looks as good as the brickwork above.


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2015)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Electrical work looks as good as the brickwork above.


That's not actual brickwork...that's a pile of bricks.


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2015)

Is that a grounding electrode or an electromagnet?


----------



## ICE (Jan 5, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> Is that a grounding electrode or an electromagnet?


Can stainless steel be magnatized?


----------



## steveray (Jan 5, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> Can stainless steel be magnatized?


Well hello Mr. Physiolisist!....


----------



## Msradell (Jan 5, 2015)

Look at the bright side, the meter is pulled and has been replaced with a blank.


----------

